# Установка gentoo на внешний веник

## mungo_k

Поставил на внешний веник, чтобы всегда и на работе и дома было одно и тоже окружение и файлы.

Ставится без вопросов, вот потом проблемы. У разных компов разные сетевухи и приводы, ессно. Дурацкий udev создает перманентные правила на цд и сетевуху. Но если одинаковый настройки сетевухи то это не нужно. Да и цдром есть цдром, больше одного не нужно.

Вот и вопрос - можно ли как-то отключить эти правила?

И второй вопрос - что бы вставить в инит, чтобы подменялась видюха в ксорге? А то одна нвидиа, другая ати...

----------

## fank

можно попробовать сделать такой файл ro, чтобы udev его не мог пересоздать

----------

